# Amp 350w, funcionara? alguien lo conoce?



## pipa09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Buenas compañeros, esta ves vengo con una duda, un "cliente" me pidio armar el siguiente circuito, segun el quien se lo recomendo lo tiene funcionando, lo que quisiera saber es si alguien mas lo conoce, o si puede llegar a funcionar.

Me trajo todos los componentes ( algunos son reemplazos) , el diseño del pcb, y los esquemas.

Sera que pueda funcionar? o me conviene directamente otro diseño? porque no quisiera ponenrme a hacer algo y que despues termine debajo de la rueda del auto. Mas por el tiempo perdido.

Espero sus comentarios.

Saludos 

Juan Manuel


----------



## palomo (Oct 12, 2010)

BUscando el tipo de transistores  para ver sus caracteristicas estos no estan catalogados, y porque no lo simulas asi podrias quitarte la duda si funciona o no:


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 12, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> BUscando el tipo de transistores para ver sus caracteristicas estos no estan catalogados, y porque no lo simulas asi podrias quitarte la duda si funciona o no:


 
Aca estan los datos de los TR.

Lamnetablemente no puedo hacer la simulacion por el hecho de andar viajando por temas de trabajo, ( la pc que estoy usando pertenece a la empresa), por ese motivo preguntaba si alguien podia ayudarme.

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dejo las hojas de datos originales de estos transistores, ya que los que vos subiste, son bastante más pequeños que estos, y si te los dieron como reemplazo, no van a funcionar (los BD disipan 200 watts y los SD solo 100, la corriente también es inferior 20A y 15A respectivamente).
El circuito parece razonable, sin muchas complicaciones, es probable que funcione bien.


----------



## crimson (Oct 13, 2010)

Se ve muy parecido a éste:
http://audio-circuit.dk/images/LYNX-v3-0-QAG.pdf
Saludos C


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Dejo las hojas de datos originales de estos transistores, ya que los que vos subiste, son bastante más pequeños que estos, y si te los dieron como reemplazo, no van a funcionar (los BD disipan 200 watts y los SD solo 100, la corriente también es inferior 20A y 15A respectivamente).
> El circuito parece razonable, sin muchas complicaciones, es probable que funcione bien.


 
Gracias por los datos!!!



crimson dijo:


> Se ve muy parecido a éste:
> http://audio-circuit.dk/images/LYNX-v3-0-QAG.pdf
> Saludos C


 

Aha, se ven similares, puede que me arriesgue a  construirlo y ver que es lo que pasa, salvo que alguien me diga otra cosa para hacer!

Saludos, Juan Manuel


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2010)

A mí no me entusiasma la idea de manejar los transistores tomando la señal desde la alimentación del operacional. Muchas cosas pueden salir medio mal, y los resultados pueden ser bastaaaaaaante malos si eso pasa.

Iría por un diseño más tradicional con un par diferencial a la entrada o, si se tiene que usar el operacional, usar su salida para manejar el AV (mirá los circuitos de QSC por ejemplo, que suelen tener un AO en la entrada).

Salvando ese detalle (importante) el resto del circuito se ve lindo.

En resumen, no sé si funcionará (no me puse a pensarlo mucho), pero yo no me tiraría a armarlo. Da la impresión de que anda, pero no lo aseguraría.

Saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 18, 2010)

en el diagrama se ve que utiliza 4 transistores de potencia por  lado.  y en la PCB solamente le veo que utilizas uno por lado.???????


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> En resumen, no sé si funcionará (no me puse a pensarlo mucho), pero yo no me tiraría a armarlo. Da la impresión de que anda, pero no lo aseguraría.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Vos sabes que me estoy convenciendo de no armarlo, con el unico inconveniente que quien me lo encargo esta convencido de que funciona, y bien, y estoy viendo la manera de convencerlo de armar otra cosa. 
Ya veremos..........



armandolopezmx dijo:


> en el diagrama se ve que utiliza 4 transistores de potencia por lado. y en la PCB solamente le veo que utilizas uno por lado.???????


 
En el PCB solo estan las conexiones, van montados fuera del PCB, conectados en paralelo.

Saludos, Juan manuel


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Vos sabes que me estoy convenciendo de no armarlo, con el unico inconveniente que quien me lo encargo esta convencido de que funciona, y bien, y estoy viendo la manera de convencerlo de armar otra cosa.
> Ya veremos..........l


Yo *NO* lo conozco, pero le tengo fe.
Efectúa una simulación y verifica si es viable el funcionamiento.


----------



## crimson (Oct 18, 2010)

Como funcionar funcionan, el que tiene un esquema similar es la potencia RAM española (se ve que fue un diseño europeo y lo fueron adaptando), el único inconveniente que tiene es que cuando hay un corto no se salva nada, hay que cambiar la plaqueta entera. Por lo demás, es un circuito probado. Saludos C


----------



## malesi (Oct 18, 2010)

Esta es la página del autor con más datos:

http://web.tiscali.it/i2viu/electronic/ampl350.htm
Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> A mí no me entusiasma la idea de manejar los transistores tomando la señal desde la alimentación del operacional. Muchas cosas pueden salir medio mal, y los resultados pueden ser bastaaaaaaante malos si eso pasa.
> Saludos.



La señal no esta tomada desde la alimentación del operacional, las bases de Q6 y Q7 solo están polarizadas (a través de R9, R10, D1, D2 y R8), la señal entra por los emisores de ambos transistores.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Como funcionar funcionan, el que tiene un esquema similar es la potencia RAM española (se ve que fue un diseño europeo y lo fueron adaptando), el único inconveniente que tiene es que cuando hay un corto no se salva nada, hay que cambiar la plaqueta entera. Por lo demás, es un circuito probado. Saludos C


 
Tenes a mano el circuito del que hablas?



malesi dijo:


> Esta es la página del autor con más datos:
> 
> http://web.tiscali.it/i2viu/electronic/ampl350.htm
> Saludos


 

Gracias por el dato amigo!!  ya veremos que hacemos!!!!!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> La señal no esta tomada desde la alimentación del operacional...


¿Sabés que tenés razón?
Eso me pasa por andar hablando sin mirar bien las cosas y suponer que era como he visto (feeeeeas) otras. Esa entrada me gusta más que antes...

La próxima vez prometo que voy a cometer el mismo error, calcadito. Soy un animal de costumbres (costumbre de pifiarle el vizcachazo ).

Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Sabés que tenés razón?
> Eso me pasa por andar hablando sin mirar bien las cosas y suponer que era como he visto (feeeeeas) otras. Esa entrada me gusta más que antes...
> 
> La próxima vez prometo que voy a cometer el mismo error, calcadito. Soy un animal de costumbres (costumbre de pifiarle el vizcachazo ).
> ...


 
Quien no le pifia al algo alguna ves?    estamos acostumbrados a ver cosas muy por encima que se escapan detalles muchas veces!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 18, 2010)

Efectivamente he visto ese diseño que utiliza la alimentación del operacional para manejar las bases de los transistores, y realmente no gustó nada ese diseño!
Pero este diseño justamente me llamó la atención puesto que estaba haciendo un diseño similar y ahora ya no necesito hacerlo 
Editado:
Lo que sí me llama la atención es valor de los condensadores C16 y C17, si bien ahí las impedancias deben ser muy bajas, 4.7 nF en la base, me parece un poco mucho.


----------



## edelaossa (Feb 26, 2011)

Juan manuel. adjunto te envio la foto del LYNX 3.0 terminado.




pipa09 dijo:


> Buenas compañeros, esta ves vengo con una duda, un "cliente" me pidio armar el siguiente circuito, segun el quien se lo recomendo lo tiene funcionando, lo que quisiera saber es si alguien mas lo conoce, o si puede llegar a funcionar.
> 
> Me trajo todos los componentes ( algunos son reemplazos) , el diseño del pcb, y los esquemas.
> 
> ...



Estas son las características eléctricas deL LINX 3.0:

Potencia de salida:     150 vatios en 8 ohmios :: 275 vatios a 4 ohmios :: 400 vatios en 2 ohmios / Respuesta de frecuencia:     CC a 300 kHz :: Relación señal-ruido:     Mejor que 110 dB (20 Hz a 20 kHz) Distorsión armónica THD:     Menos del 0,001% de 20 a 450 Hz Menos de 0,05% a 20 kHz Factor de Amortiguamiento Más de 700 de DC a 400 Hz


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 26, 2011)

edelaossa dijo:


> Juan manuel. adjunto te envio la foto del LYNX 3.0 terminado.
> 
> el proyecto completo lo puedes descargar en




La verdad que se ve interesante,para serte sincero, esta documentacion ya la tenia, ahora, este montaje lo hiciste? Lo has usado?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2011)

Primero que nada, no hagas publicidad de una web propia. Si esa web no fuera tuya ni tuvieras relación con ella, entonces no la difundas por el foro.

Por un lado es un simple y vulgar robo de PCPfiles (un deplorable copy/paste) y por otro tiene un error grueso en uno de los tres esquemas que miré (el ampli de 380W). Considerando que de esos tres sólo dos eran de "diseño propio" (cosa que ahora dudo), es un 50% de error. Nada alentador el número.
Y de paso está alimentado con dos tensiones (complicando la vida inútilmente) y con eso limitando seriamente la salida de potencia. Es un desperdicio el diseño ese, además de ser impráctico y tener errores garrafales.
Definitivamente el que haya diseñado ese ampli necesita agarrar los libros y estudiar. Y si resultara no ser el dueño de la página el que lo diseñó, entonces él también necesita leer, y mucho, por colgar un circuito tan mal hecho ahí.

De nuevo, por favor no coloques esa web robada como referencia. Lo único que ví que vale la pena es ese ampli al que hacés mención que está robado de esta web: http://audio-circuit.dk/LYNX.htm.
Ahí está la versión siguiente inclusive.

Saludos


PS: Perdón si el tono suena mal, pero las web de robos me ponen de mal humor. No tengo nada contra vos, sino contra el farsante que creó la web a la que le hiciste publicidad. Si fuera la tuya, entonces sí es contra vos y estarías incumpliendo las Normas de Participación (2.1).


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 27, 2011)

El esquema que subo es de un amplificador Phase Linear, y tiene ya unos cuantos años.
No se nota el parecido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> El esquema que subo es de un amplificador Phase Linear, y tiene ya unos cuantos años.
> No se nota el parecido?



Ese esquema corresponde a las líneas Phase Linear 200 y 300, que si bien no andaba nada mal, no tenían la calidad de las que vinieron luego, 400 y 700, de echo fue dejado de lado bastante rápido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 27, 2011)

En realidad el del 200 era un poco distinto (dejo el esquema). Hace años reparé uno de estos (200) y en aquella época conseguimos el esquema a través de una carta enviada a la fábrica


----------

